# Correct codes for visceral angio??



## iamlou (May 28, 2014)

Can someone please look at this and give me an opinion on if I have the correct codes? 

PROCEDURE PERFORMED:  Aortogram
Celiac angiogram
Hepatic angiogram
Gastroduodenal angiogram
Superior mesenteric angiogram
ACCESS SITE: Right femoral artery
CATHETER PLACEMENT: Aorta, celiac, gastroduodenal hepatic and superior
mesenteric arteries

Single wall femoral puncture was performed with sonographic guidance.
An Omni flush catheter was advanced in the aorta and AP and lateral views
of the aorta were performed because of the mass in proximity to the
anterior margin.
There was no evidence of any irregularity of the margin of the aorta
anteriorly.
Splenic artery angiogram was normal.
Hepatic artery angiogram showed a large branch to the marginal artery which
filled the inferior mesenteric artery in a retrograde fashion with some to
and fro flow.
The gastroduodenal artery was small peripherally.
Large pancreatic branches were present however.
The hepatic artery branches peripherally appeared normal.
Selective angiograms were performed at multiple levels.
The superior mesenteric artery gave no branches to the duodenal region.
Selective injection into the left colic branch filled the marginal artery
and filled retrograde to the superior rectal artery but did not reflux into
the aorta or aortic lumen.
It was noted on the CT scan that the inferior mesenteric artery at its
origin was encased with the aforementioned nodal mass.
The gastroduodenal artery was selectively cannulated.
Unfortunately the artery immediately went into spasm and peripheral
branches were not subsequently visualized nor could they be cannulated.
There was no evidence of extravasation.
Starr close closure was performed.
There were no complications.
I got: 36246, 36228 x2, 75625, 72726, 75774 x3. Does that seem right? 

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## hwilcox07 (May 28, 2014)

For selective catheter placement and angiography of the celiac, hepatic, gastroduodenal and SMA arteries I would code the following:

36247, 36246-59, 36248, 75726 x2, 75774x2 and 75625 for the aortic angio


----------



## Jim Pawloski (May 29, 2014)

hwilcox said:


> For selective catheter placement and angiography of the celiac, hepatic, gastroduodenal and SMA arteries I would code the following:
> 
> 36247, 36246-59, 36248, 75726 x2, 75774x2 and 75625 for the aortic angio



Can't bill 75625.  Bundled into the mesenteric angio.

Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

